# Utah losed another game



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Utah has got the four losing streak . HOHOHOHO........

We 'll get past it before long .


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

homecourt advantage does not mean much for the rockets (see 2005 playoffs)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

In 2005 if that last game was on our home court I think the result might have been different. Those first four games were very remarkable but doubt it is a true statement of either teams desires.
PS In 2004-05 when you look at our record in the regualr season our home and road records were almost identical. We cant say that this year. 

Home advantage means alot to me...........

PS Spurs now 5 games in front anyone think we have a chance of getting 3rd? I got to say no. But it is nice to dream. Only about 16 games to go doubt Spurs can lose 5 of 16 and doubt we can win 16 more straight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

past tense of lose = lost 

we still have 2 games against them, so lets see wat happens then


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

2 games back.. hopefully we can win those remaining games against them and lock up homecourt advantage. We've got to keep this winning streak up though. 4 of their next 5 games are against sub-.500 teams.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

home court adavantage should be ours, we're playin well and utah are stumbling, its not impossible to get 3rd but it aint gonna happen

oh and is losed a real word??:biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wait I thought only division leaders get automatic homecourt..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Wait I thought only division leaders get automatic homecourt..


nope


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Cause I remember reading in the newspaper, Division leaders get ranked 1-4th (in this case Phoenix, Utah and Dallas and since S.A has the next best record they are in)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Cause I remember reading in the newspaper, Division leaders get ranked 1-4th (in this case Phoenix, Utah and Dallas and since S.A has the next best record they are in)


Yeah, but homecourt advantage is determined by records.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> homecourt advantage does not mean much for the rockets (see 2005 playoffs)


Dallas had home court in that series...But we did blow a 2-0 lead...


ugh


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Yeah, but homecourt advantage is determined by records.


oh in that case we should try to get homecourt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> oh in that case we should try to get homecourt.


LOL sounds like a plan.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Woot, i really love the idea of us being the 4th or 5th seed. That would mean we would match up with Utah first which is ideal for us. Then we would probably match up against the Spurs unless the lakers pull an upset. That leaves Dallas and Phoenix to murder each other while we try to prove whose defense is better with the Spurs. It's some good motivational instrument when we can beat the spurs. Matching up with the suns or dallas might be a bit tasking for our rockets and i hope we go deep in the playoffs.

btw, after losing 2 straight and almost losing to a billups-less detroit, all of the sudden looks very mortal to me.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Remember we face Utah 2 more times before the seasons over.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Woot, i really love the idea of us being the 4th or 5th seed. That would mean we would match up with Utah first which is ideal for us. Then we would probably match up against the Spurs unless the lakers pull an upset. That leaves Dallas and Phoenix to murder each other while we try to prove whose defense is better with the Spurs. It's some good motivational instrument when we can beat the spurs. Matching up with the suns or dallas might be a bit tasking for our rockets and i hope we go deep in the playoffs.
> 
> btw, after losing 2 straight and almost losing to a billups-less detroit, all of the sudden looks very mortal to me.


If we pass the 1st round, we would play against Dallas.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

isnt utah our last game of the regular season? if we are playing for homecourt in the final game, this could be a very intense 8 game series.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

After the Boston loss I said this team needed to take baby steps and start putting a few 3 or 4 game winning streaks together and they have. Looking ahead at the schedule we have a shot to string together possibly an 8 game win streak here.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

add another win when they face the sixers tonight.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

cornholio said:


> If we pass the 1st round, we would play against Dallas.


We could beat Dallas. I say we get revenge :evil:


----------

